# Halloween/Fall sodas



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a soda stream and recently started experimenting with Torani flavor syrups. I've made a pumpkin pie with cinnamon flavor, that in my opinion tastes best warm. I made an apple with caramel flavor that is way better than the sticky version. And an apple cinnamon flavor. Any other ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about candy corn flavor?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Black Jelly Bean, or Licorice flavors?


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

candy corn would be great, and a challenge. I haven't seen any licorice yet, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm ready to have some of your soda. How about apple cider? Wowee witch whistle flavor and you would be the master.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

The wax candy?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, God how I miss those things.


----------

